# Klemm Kl35



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2015)

I love that last pic, thanks for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2016)

Rumanian airforce


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

foto luftwaffe flugzeug Klemm 35 A/B Sizilien Bruch Bruchpilot Max 1943 JG53 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG KLEMM KL-35 D IN SLOVAKISCHEN FARBEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2022)

Flugplatz Böblingen NSFK Flugzeug Klemm Kl 25 35 mit Kufen im Schnee 1936 ski
















Foto Flugplatz Böblingen NSFK Flugzeug Klemm Kl 25 35 mit Kufen im Schnee 1936 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugplatz Böblingen NSFK Flugzeug Klemm Kl 25 35 mit Kufen im Schnee 1936 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Klemm 35B TI+AM














Foto, Wk2, Schulungsflugzeug der Luftwaffe, Calais, 1941, Frankreich (N)50590 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Schulungsflugzeug der Luftwaffe, Calais, 1941, Frankreich (N)50590 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------

